# Has anyone here ordered a Black Atlas with Black OEM Wheels?



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

Has anyone here ordered a Black Atlas with Black OEM Wheels? I wanted to see what that would look like. does it have to be custom ordered? that would look sick!


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

i found one!

Looks so sick!

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/702197626/overview/


----------



## CiDirkona (May 1, 2007)

I have Plat Grey and bought the black Mejorada wheels to go on it, but haven't gotten around to getting tires on it yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

VolkswagenFanatic said:


> i found one!
> 
> Looks so sick!
> 
> https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/702197626/overview/


They must have painted or wrapped those as that is NOT a factory option. The only factory option for a black wheel is the SEL and SEL Premium and its the 20" wheel not the 18"


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Put down an order and still waiting*

Put in an order late April for an SEL Premium in Black Pearl Effect/Golden Oak/Black Mejorada wheels. Still in "Waitlist" status ;-(


----------



## IHC (Aug 15, 2011)

Mount a light bar on the roof and you could play cop with that car. Looks like the black Explorers our town cops use.


----------



## VolkswagenFanatic (Feb 26, 2017)

anyone notice that the front of the Atlas looks like a Shelby Suburban?


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

IHC said:


> Mount a light bar on the roof and you could play cop with that car. Looks like the black Explorers our town cops use.


I was going more for the FBI look. Like the GTA version - https://www.grandtheftwiki.com/FIB_SUV

Our local cops use the same Ford configuration:
http://ww4.hdnux.com/photos/41/16/17.../1024x1024.jpg

BTW - The Fords are not really a Explorers. They are "Police Interceptor" that comes in sedan or SUV configuration, the latter using an Explorer chassis (https://www.ford.com/fordpoliceinterceptor/)


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Was anybody able to get *any* Atlas with the black wheels? I am searching cars.com on a daily basis and have never spotted one with the black Mejorada wheels. Is this just a theoretic option?


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

*White SEL with Black rims*

Let me know if you can see these pictures. I test drove a white SEL with the Black wheels in Houston TX. I dont know how to directly post these pics here kinda noob!


----------



## shawn525 (Aug 24, 2012)

shawn525 said:


> Let me know if you can see these pictures. I test drove a white SEL with the Black wheels in Houston TX. I dont know how to directly post these pics here kinda noob!


https://goo.gl/photos/3rHoMEbrh7U8Bcwk9


----------



## Web2000 (Apr 25, 2017)

Use vw website build your own black one, choose black wheel and back to the first place where you choose car colour then you will see black atlas with black wheel.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Got our first black wheel in today.


----------



## rhgti1 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Here is mine*


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

God that looks tight. There was an SE at the dealer today with the same setup. I was tossing up getting the Black/Black/Golden Oak or Plat/Silver/Golden Oak. I wound up going with the Plat, since every VW I've had since my 03 Jetta has been Plat. Also got a hell of a deal on an SEL Premium. Quite happy.


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

IMG_20170808_125846528 by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

Got our first R-line in 

Untitled by oqpwsfdg98, on Flickr


----------

